# A BUNCH OF VIDEOS BROUGHT TO YOU



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

hmmm,i dont see anything that has to do with nudity,but if you see tits i want what your drinking man..lol


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://download.dumpalink.com/media/zMN2ZhTHW34R.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/WhaleEat.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/SeatbeltCrash.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/Tread-Mill.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/F...acker-Teeth.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/Grape-Stomp.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/Finger-Cop.wmv


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/videos/Iraq-News.wmv


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

YESSS!!!
Thanks for posting this Video!!!
I have been looking for it for a loooooong ass time!!!!
Woo Focking Hoo!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

i didnt dl it cause i got 56k...but is this the video where 2 friends are in a car and one dares the other to go up to a cop and flick him off and the cop beats him with a baton?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

yup


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, that stupid f*ck should have done a much bigger one so he cant ruin the gene pool


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

*sighs*


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

i think ive seen that one before, still sux for that guy. but why was he taping it?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ROFL ...is that illegal he beat the guy up


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

holy sh*t...kids wear ur seatbelts

u think hes dead?


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

lmao, that was pretty good


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

holy sh*t !


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahahaha he said olay


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

moron got what he had comin to him


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ROFL


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

take this one down man, i got linked to some forbidin fruit there


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

you sure? i made it so only the video would come up not the website i got it from


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Thats funny as hell. The guy deserved his baton beat down.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> you sure? i made it so only the video would come up not the website i got it from
> [snapback]921556[/snapback]​


yep TITTIES







are the first thing i see


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

B(.)(.)BIES !!!!

























That's Pam Anderson in that first video, isn't it ?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I missed it.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Lucky for him it was a pansy ass small firecracker. Funny how he wore the goggles. He is so worried about his eyes, but TEETH who the hell needs teeth.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

What a dumbass. Speaking of which, anyone else love the Darwin Awards?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here's another link I found on that page..

http://www.collegesexadvice.com/fear-eat-p*ssy.shtml










that's cause when you scrolled down you see a picture of a chick eating another girl out..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

HAHAHA the greatest part is he got beat down. He didn't see that one coming at all


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats why I ALWAYS buckle up. And stay awake.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Seen it before!! I agreed with Rhom, why was he taping it?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: i dont know how many times i have to tell people to pull the dam slack out of thier line.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

probably a stunt done on purpose..







funny either way.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

From what I read on a thread before when this was posted...the guy was in a rental vehical and it had a camera in it to get certain statistics on good drivers or bad drivers.

He was in the latter class. He lived, but was banged up really bad. He now does speaking about the positives about wearing your seatbelt.

I think that it was posted here at P-Fury.

Jeffrey


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There are additional videos .

*edit
They are down now


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> From what I read on a thread before when this was posted...the guy was in a rental vehical and it had a camera in it to get certain statistics on good drivers or bad drivers.
> 
> He was in the latter class. He lived, but was banged up really bad. He now does speaking about the positives about wearing your seatbelt.
> 
> ...


nice.

thats pretty hardcore


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

that was def illegal for the cop to give that guy a beat down. he just flicked him off, didnt make a move to hit him or anything.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahahah, man that was hilarious! She made a weird ass noise when she hit the ground!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!

Post enough videos?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

hahaha that was funny


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ROFL ...is that illegal he beat the guy up
> [snapback]921532[/snapback]​


Only to tree Hugging hippies like you and rodney king in California








He got beat for being a dumbass.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

oh sh*t. haha good one


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL ...is that illegal he beat the guy up
> ...


now now










CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG ????


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

woulder what the car look liked after that happen.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

hahaha i guess the fish really got the bait


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

JAMONA that was f*cking awesome


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

f*ck i missed it


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what a f*cking retard.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

hahaha good one


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

that vid is sooo fake......the way the camera man is, and they happen to have it all set up perfectly......even when he yells "DUDE!" it sounds staged.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Smart guy


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> Post enough videos?
> [snapback]921677[/snapback]​


if you dont wanna see my name click ignore dumbass,damn.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY CRAP!
> ...


awww....someone's a little butt hurt.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Repost, still funny though


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

i have to admit, that was pretty funny sh*t


----------



## Johnus (Nov 4, 2004)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

:laugh:

cool, they're all merged now


----------



## Johnus (Nov 4, 2004)

magic


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i think there's still one outstanding thread now


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

yea, they are all in one thread now but so are the comments. if you go back and read them in the order they are in now they make no sense whatsoever. if someone were to just look at this post now they would think everyone who posted was on crack or something...


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY CRAP!
> ...


Done.


----------

